# No More Rain Forecast



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Last rain I had here was Aug. 8th. 10 day forecast is 0-10% chance.

You guys out east want to ship us about a 1"?

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Squeaked out 2.3" saturday nite, first here since Aug 1st. Nothing else in the forecast for next 2 weeks. At least I have moisture to seed my alfalfa now.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Last rain I had here was Aug. 8th. 10 day forecast is 0-10% chance.
> 
> You guys out east want to ship us about a 1"?
> 
> Ralph


Would be more than happy to send any amount needed.

This has been a very challenging summer to make hay. The times we had a 4 day window there were still % of rain and the ground was saturated.

Wish I could send a long easy soaking rain.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Would be more than happy to send any amount needed.
> This has been a very challenging summer to make hay. The times we had a 4 day window there were still % of rain and the ground was saturated.
> Wish I could send a long easy soaking rain.


Ditto.....


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> Would be more than happy to send any amount needed.
> This has been a very challenging summer to make hay. The times we had a 4 day window there were still % of rain and the ground was saturated.
> Wish I could send a long easy soaking rain.


 Same here.


----------



## brandenburgcattle42 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have planted orchard grass and rye and alfalfa and nothing germinated and very worried no rain since july 10th. Pastures burnt up aflfalfa production done. feeding hay soon. Glad we had that bumper grass hay crop.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> Squeaked out 2.3" saturday nite, first here since Aug 1st. Nothing else in the forecast for next 2 weeks. At least I have moisture to seed my alfalfa now.


How much longer can you safely seed in your area


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

September 15th is my cutoff date. Planting sand tomorrow, and clay on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Squeaked out 2.3" saturday nite, first here since Aug 1st. Nothing else in the forecast for next 2 weeks. At least I have moisture to seed my alfalfa now.





haybaler101 said:


> September 15th is my cutoff date. Planting sand tomorrow, and clay on Thursday or Friday.


Was going to seed a few sections of an existing field, no rain last week or over the weekend led to putting it off till spring as no point planting in the dust as out cutoff up here in the arctic part of Indiana is the end of August.

Would much rather just tear that field clear out, but it goes with another 170 acres of row crop ground, the owner wants a hay field next to her yard so no corn fodder ends up in the grass. She's going to sell it to us on land contract this fall when the current lease expires so we are keeping her happy happy happy.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Shoot, just one inch? I could part with about 8 all in the last 10 days. Just when the clay ground just getting dry enough get on and work too. Oh well, thems the breaks. Sorry to hear about the unfortunate timing of dry weather out there. How do current weather patterns fit with your historical cycles? We are pretty much spot on with our twenty year cycle. Looks like one more really wet year then really dry for one then fairly moderate for 2-3.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We're having the largest window of dry weather that we've had since I believe May. Some are saying 9 days some are saying 10 days of dry weather.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> We're having the largest window of dry weather that we've had since I believe May. Some are saying 9 days some are saying 10 days of dry weather.


We just had our first big window. Rolled 72 in one place, 138 at another.

It was the first time all year we had a chance to cut more than a few acres with out rain. Wonderful feeling.

Normally we are dusty and praying for rain or a slight disturbance in the gulf to provide some relief.

Our "relief" started last Fall and never let up until 2 weeks ago.

Hope you get caught up.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

My son is tending about 28 acres right now. He about let it get too dry on top. Humidity is very low here right now, 53% and 79 degrees, feels great but I've been hit hard with allergies.


----------

